# Clovelly Friday 21st or Saturday 22nd



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I have both of these mornings free so keen to get out somewhere for some Kings.
Havn't heard any reports on Kings there over the past week so If there is a better spot at the moment I'm keen!
Any suggestions , who is up for a fish. Actually I have all day Friday so open to suggestions as long as it the Sydney region.


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I was hoping to get out sometime... but the reports so far are making it look like it would be better to go kite surfing or extreme sailing


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep. I agree. Might try for some Tailor on the Harbour then. Read about a big white shark hanging around which puts me off the early starts. :? 
http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/bon ... 37641.html


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

kraley said:


> There are good kings in the harbour.
> 
> Definitely don't settle for tailor. I'll prolly get out so make sure and post a trip if you are going to hit it.


 Your on!


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

have you guys seen the seabreeze forecast - thunderstorms 

I am planning for a Monday Kingy session, when the lightning has hopefully left us.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

timax said:


> Yep. I agree. Might try for some Tailor on the Harbour then. Read about a big white shark hanging around which puts me off the early starts. :?
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/bon ... 37641.html


the article says 2005 :? 
does it come back for chrissy each year ? if so he is even bigger now  
i need fish for chrismas so i'll need to get out some where in the next few days


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

keza said:


> timax said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. I agree. Might try for some Tailor on the Harbour then. Read about a big white shark hanging around which puts me off the early starts. :?
> ...


 Thats what happens when somewon forwards you an article :lol: So its just that little fella that had a chew of that guys arm the other day.
Actually on 702am a couple of days ago I listened to a chopper pilot who works out of Newcastle say that he sees White pointers up to 6m every time he goes out. The most was 26 along Stockton beach. :shock: He works out there size by looking at the Toyota Hilux's on the beach. He said many are only 10 to 50m off the sand and that so far this summer he hasn't seen any Bronzies or Hammers.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

timax said:


> Thats what happens when somewon forwards you an article :lol: So its just that little fella that had a chew of that guys arm the other day.
> Actually on 702am a couple of days ago I listened to a chopper pilot who works out of Newcastle say that he sees White pointers up to 6m every time he goes out. The most was 26 along Stockton beach. :shock: He works out there size by looking at the Toyota Hilux's on the beach. He said many are only 10 to 50m off the sand and that so far this summer he hasn't seen any Bronzies or Hammers.


the 6m white pointers probably ate them


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

i could be in for an early on saturday

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

> ="timax So its just that little fella that had a chew of that guys arm the other day.


That was a lie... the guys has been arrested for theft.
http://www.smh.com.au/news/national/dum ... 47692.html

Then again I did see a 2.5 - 3m shark cruising around the stinkboat burley on Sunday at Clovelly 8)


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

What a 9rick!!


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

So to get back on track!! Who's coming for a fish in the morning? Where are ther Kings in the Harbour? At the Wedding cake or neilson park or Sour and pigs?


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Saturday 'maybe' - I'm up for a fish, but it'll have to be out of the wind, probably in the Harbour. Sunday, Monday & Wednesday are starting to look better by the day for a Clovelly or Long Reef trip. I too need fish for Xmas. If nothing else then I'm going to go squiding to build up some supplies. Will keep an eye on the posts.


----------

